# Curious IPv6 Facebook Problem



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

For several months now, folks around the web have been posting about a problem with Facebook pages beginning to load but then freezing up. Many, including me, discovered if the Norton Smart Firewall was turned off, the problem went away. But I can't think of a worse website than Facebook to turn off your Smart Firewall to access.

In a Norton Community thread Smart Firewall interferes with Facebook website some have been discussing it. Initially, I had concluded:

There are many posts on numerous websites about this problem which is - some of the time but not always, you cannot use Facebook on a Windows device using Norton - the problem widely exists regardless of the browser used.
The problem exists on all my Windows 10 computers all of which use the Norton Security Suite provided by Comcast.
The problem does not exist on my Android and iOS devices using my network. So it has nothing to do with the network itself.
If you turn off Norton Smart Firewall - which action as I understand it turns off the Windows Firewall - the problem goes away.
If you uninstall Norton and use the Windows Firewall, the problem goes away. Therefore the problem is the Norton Smart Firewall.
Norton, working with Facebook, needs to figure it out and fix it.
But someone yesterday recommended turning off IPv6 in Firefox. So I tried that and didn't seem to experience the problem. But then today I was using the Microsoft Edge browser and ran into the problem. So I turned off the IPv6 protocol on my computer's Network Adapter. The problem went away.

So if you switch off your IPv6 protocol, the problem with Facebook on Windows computers disappears. The problem is not browser-specific. And as an alternative you can your switch off your Norton Smart Firewall.

If anyone has any thoughts about this I'd like to hear (see) them. As I posted in the Norton Community given those parameters I'm glad I'm not the person looking for the cause of the problem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

just ignore the FB "devil" totally


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> just ignore the FB "devil" totally


I would love to but our Millennial grandkids and their parents use it as do all of the community institutions in our small town. In those contexts it's like a daily version of the annual Christmas letter some people used to send out, but with the ability to react instantly - and unnecessarily except you're supposed to worry you'll hurt someone's feelings if you don't at least hit a "like" or a sympathetic crying face. I consider it a real pain, but....


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I never like anything. And I check Facebook maybe twice a year. Everyone knows I hate it so it's not an issue.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Not a Facebook fan here. But my wife follows the kids, grandkids, nephews and nieces on her iPad and shows me some of the better pictures posted.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

No loss on FB.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have been having a small problem on this particular machine I am on now. When I went to the website it would only show about 2 or 3 items on the home page. One day it would show a long string of things and I was not changing anything.

I decided about a week ago that it had something to do with not having the app on this machine and I do have it on the laptop. Both are running windows 10.
I installed the app and the problem went away. I can use the app or just go to the website and it works.
It is strange for sure.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What's Fakebook???  :shrug:


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Nick said:


> What's Fakebook???  :shrug:


A place that many tell their every move with text and pictures.
My relatives insisted I use it.
I use it to follow a few NASCAR racers.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I have been having a small problem on this particular machine I am on now. When I went to the website it would only show about 2 or 3 items on the home page. One day it would show a long string of things and I was not changing anything.
> 
> I decided about a week ago that it had something to do with not having the app on this machine and I do have it on the laptop. Both are running windows 10.
> I installed the app and the problem went away. I can use the app or just go to the website and it works.
> It is strange for sure.


That's exactly the problem.

And I installed the App and the problem went away, for awhile...then it came back, probably with a Windows system or Norton update. So far the only permanent safe fix I can find is to shut off the IPv6 protocol.


----------

